# What ice jigs?



## JRow86 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys I've iced fished on ponds a little over the years but the bug has bit and I'm wanting to gear up this year and hit some lakes. What jigs should I get for crappie and gills and what size jigging rapala will I want for eyes? I'll probably be on alum,Rocky fork,Delaware, paint creek, maybe Indian, and Erie if there safe. Just looking to start stocking up on ice jigs/lures any recommendations would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Lake Erie Swedish pimple # 5 blue and silver green and silver caught fish on them every time Berlin 1/4 fire tiger vibee don't forget the jigging rap believe me if the ice comes to Erie I'll be there one weekend the wife and me went for day 12 eyes 86 pounds she got one over 10 pounds 30 inches long she's hooked


----------



## JRow86 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm pretty pumped to get up to Erie sounds like it may be another cold winter


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

When we go we just go on are own we just watch the weather the winds take all the safety gear I carry ramps in case you have to cross a bad spot spud bar rope with a throw ring


----------



## JRow86 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd like to go on my own up there. I don't have a quad so I'd have to walk it, a couple mile walk doesn't scare me. My buddy has a quad I could probably take if I had to go out further to get on fish.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Slender spoons are killer for Lake Erie. Even get fish inland on them. Jigging raps I usually go with 3/5 inland and 5/7 for erie. 

Tungsten jigs are nice for water 12 ft + they sink faster for a smaller profile. U can use them shallow but it's not needed. 

Ice jigs are like reef runners for erie it's all a personal preference. Go with what you fell will catch fish. I can't help with the lakes mentioned as I'm up by akron.


----------



## JRow86 (Nov 26, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Slender spoons are killer for Lake Erie. Even get fish inland on them. Jigging raps I usually go with 3/5 inland and 5/7 for erie. Tungsten jigs are nice for water 12 ft + they sink faster for a smaller profile. U can use them shallow but it's not needed. Ice jigs are like reef runners for erie it's all a personal preference. Go with what you fell will catch fish. I can't help with the lakes mentioned as I'm up by akron.


----------



## JRow86 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Erieangler. Ill have to get some slander spoons. Do you tip them?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Moon glow ice jigs in #10 and a jar of gulp alive fry in lumaglow.I fish rocky all winter.seen saugeye caught on spoons,kastmasters and the like but mine come on blade baits.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

All on above jigs and tips







that's just one morning in a few hours.They work.Look up my posts from last yr(or maybe 2 yrs ago).Should explain the retrieve and bite.If any more questions,pm me.


----------



## JRow86 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey thanks Cajun.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

JRow86 said:


> Thanks Erieangler. Ill have to get some slander spoons. Do you tip them?


All depends on the bite. I've caught fish on them without bait but most of the time I tip them. Fathead head inland and 2-3 shiners for Erie.


----------

